
Ask HN: Help me find an article that I read on here about a year ago? - JamieF1
About a year or so ago, I read an article that I really enjoyed and want to pass on to people (and read again myself!). I can&#x27;t find it and was wondering if anyone on here knows the article I&#x27;m talking about. The gist of it was:<p>- It was an article about change in your life and how you&#x27;ll never know what you like until you take a risk of changing your life.<p>- It mentioned something along the lines of &quot;what are the chances that you were born in the town&#x2F;city that you will enjoy the most, work in the job that you will enjoy the most etc&quot;<p>- It also talked about how even if you don&#x27;t like the new thing you&#x27;ve tried, you&#x27;ll never know that unless you try it and by doing so, you may realise what you currently have is exactly what you want.<p>Any ideas? I really can&#x27;t find it :(
======
wizzerking
Using your quote for the article and adding
site:[https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) to the
search criteria I was able to find this request for help and the following
links

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17595545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17595545)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18682579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18682579)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19062504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19062504)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19891084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19891084)

~~~
JamieF1
I finally found it :) [https://www.raptitude.com/2012/07/most-lives-are-lived-
by-de...](https://www.raptitude.com/2012/07/most-lives-are-lived-by-default/)

------
wizzerking
using the string unless you try it and the site criteria as below
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20382164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20382164)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20388428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20388428)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20368708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20368708)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19822100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19822100)

Remember google tracks your every search, but in general can be very helpful

